# Next year’s TBG booth at the GON Blast



## Al33 (Jul 25, 2011)

While it is fresh on my mind there are some things I would like to see incorporated in our booth event next year. Perhaps some of you have some thoughts and ideas as well so hopefully this thread will make for a good place to share them. All of my suggestions are open for criticism or concerns so your feed back is welcome.

1) I have worked shoots with kids many times and I know for certain they love shooting at stuffed animals  more than anything else because when they hit one it usually falls over even if the arrow doesn’t stick in it, unlike the 3D targets which often result in an arrow bouncing off. Therefore, I would like to see a gallery of the stuffed critters propped up on cubed hay bales or pine straw.

2) The parents wanting to take pic’s of their kids shooting did not have a very good place to do it without walking out and around the bleachers then having to shoot from a pretty good distance. I was thinking we could erect a simple but protective wall they could stand behind which would be located to the left of the shooting range about midway between the line and the targets. This wall could have a plexiglass window to view and take pic’s through.

3) We could use a long 3-4’ wide rubber pad for a shooting line so that when we have to kneel down on our knee(s) to help a kid shoot it will be more comfortable than the concrete.

4) I would also like to see a schedule of volunteers along with the times they have volunteered for posted for us to review.

5) I would like to see all the volunteers wearing the same colored TBG T-shirt and if the officers of TBG approved each volunteer would get a brand new one just for the event providing they served a given number of hours.

6) A “free” raffle for a kids bow with a set of arrows. I would guess we would need a few different poundage bows to accommodate a given winner. For example, a small kid winning the drawing may need a 10# bow whereas a larger kid might prefer a 20 pounder.

7) I had at least one parent ask if we had bows for sale and I think others may have been asked similar questions about where to buy a bow and arrows for their kid. I understand we cannot set up to profit individually as we are exhibitors, not vendors, thus do not pay a booth fee, but there must be a way TBG can appropriate and have on hand to sell a few kids bows just for this event.

8) Contact 3 Rivers or other trad suppliers for donations/discounted orders and in turn we will pass out their catalogs and/or web address.

9) Uniform TBG shirts or vests for the volunteers to wear for these type events.

10) Separate arrows and lanes for the little shooters.

11) Awards (stickers or something) for the kids that shoot.

12) Information on the state's traditional archery clubs as well as any upcoming events sanctioned and/or sponsored by the TBG available to interested folks.

13) Someone needs to be at the front desk all of the time to answer questions and help with signing folks up at the Raffle and the Freebies and someone has to be incharge of safety on the firing line.

14) Perhaps a committee needs to be appointed to organize and oversee the booth which would also be responsible for lining up the volunteers and work schedule.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 25, 2011)

i agree MAYBE we COULD   have some cheap bows and arrows available maybe for donations to cover material cost  pvc pipe bows, small board bows or something. I gave several parents the three rivers web site where they can get a staRTER BOW AND ARROWS. OR HAVE ONE OF THE BOW AND ARROW STARTERS FROM THREE RIVERS ON DISPLAY WITH INFORMATION FOR THE PARENTS AVAILABLE ON HOW TO PLACE A ORDER WITH 3 RIVERS.


----------



## grayseal (Jul 25, 2011)

Some of my thinking - not in any order

On point three - I have (I'm sure other do) a set of work out mats I got at a Big Lot type store, but I forgot to bring them and they were very cheap. A package would give an area about 2'X8' (maybe 10'). Used them before and they save the legs and knees. Good point Al.

Point five - I think the shirts would not only look good but helps people pickout whom they could receive help from at the booth and it would be easy to look and see if we have enough help on the line with the shooters. In my opinion, the shirts would pull us together as an even tighter group. I'm reminded of all the orange shirts at the Appling event. Looked great and organized.

Point four - I found a list that I think Dutchman posted here on the forum for who was to work and just printed it out. I need to thank him for that - thank you Dutchman.

Point one - I think that if we had some arrows with blunts on them so that the younger children could knock over some type of animal target and get instance gradification for what they did would be great. But what I would have issue with is the older youngsters - 8 - 12 year olds, shooting the stuff animals with the field points. After teaching for as many year that I did, and as I saw at the blast, they were not content to just shoot, but they thought it was funny to shoot the head off the turkey, even after it was repaired. They said that it was more fun to tear up the target than just put an arrow into it. Maybe more challenging targets or distances are needed.

 I think your other points have merit and as I think on them, I'll post what ran across my mind. If we get alot of ideas we can make next year even better than this year.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 25, 2011)

At least 5 asked me did we sell bows.
And to add to grayseals It would be better to put the small kids seperate also cause the arrows always got mixed up.
Not sure if you know Al but Steve came over and asked if anything could be improved to let him know.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 25, 2011)

Very good suggestions.

I also like what Martin said about seperating the kids. Reason being that no matter how hard we tried the big kids where shooting the lil arrows or at least trying to, I had one kid before i could tell them no drew back on the bow and man that arrow was about to come off the shelf and into her hand, really scared me. Nothing happened she let the bow down and it could have been ugly and a big messup for TBG, to be honest it scared me. These little arrows need to be seperated some how from the longer arrows or all the arrows need to just be longer.

I really enjoyed this and plan on helping every year. 

Also I agree, we need to have matching TBG shirts so we will be easily recognized by the parents and youth, and as said will make things easier.

The booth did get a lil crowded with people just standing around.


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 25, 2011)

all the mentioned points are very worthwhile and I think it would be helpful to have them in written form at the business meeting for review and comments


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 25, 2011)

on the shirts Issue, 
How about a Handful of Cloth Vests in various sizes that the Volunteers could Wear at that shoot and every shoot the TBG puts on.  doing up the Vests would Probably cost less than doing up shirts every year. 

Just a thought.


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 25, 2011)

kinda like the vest idea. thanks BK


----------



## grayseal (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd second BkBigkids idea and they could be passed as one group arrives and the other group leaves. It would cut down the number we would need.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 25, 2011)

the volunteers could Wear Orange hunting Vests, 
those should stand out and be very cost friendly


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 25, 2011)

BkBigkid said:


> the volunteers could Wear Orange hunting Vests,
> those should stand out and be very cost friendly



That sounds good, we could get some nice orange hunting vest and have a TBG patch sewed on them. 

Or we could just get some orange TBG shirts made, we already have the pattern for the TBG shirts and instead of getting all grey, green, blue shirts we could also get some orange.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel bad for offering up suggestions because I didn't voluteer but I did stand back and listen to the adults that watched the kids shooting. Many were discussing traditional archery and were saying "I have always wanted to try that". Just made me think what it would  like if there were a way to get some quality bows in the hands of adults at a mainstream event like this. I know it might be overwhelming to handle adults and kids? Maybe at least put some written info in the hands of the adults that have that look in there eye.
Sorry I could not volunteer. I won't miss out helping next year. It was nice to meet some of you guys.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 25, 2011)

I like the vest idea or the t shirt either one.
I like the matt for our knees!!!
I saw the problem with the mix-up of arrows....one reason I wanted to keep 3 arrows in the stands at a time, and we hand them to them. Not sure of the best way to keep the crowd down, I know the tables helped to slow the crowd down waiting.
I believe between now and next year, many of our members could compile smaller bows and arrows, maybe just to give away one or two each day....to the most attentive, deteremined child shooting. We all can remember 1 or 2 or 3 kids that took to the bow like glue and saw the light go on in their eyes.....I would have placed a bow in their hands to take home, chew this one around some guys. Then give more info out for purchasing one at a later date.
Thanks to George for getting more arrows, I didn't know he did that. See we all jumped in guys!!! Makes me proud!!!
I'm gonna post my pics sometime tonight I hope.......@ 125 of them!!!! Traditional Archery rocks!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Speaking with John (Ta-ton-ka) tonight he suggested we might approach 3 Rivers with possibly buying (wholesale) some kids bows and maybe even getting a freebie or two. We could then supply interested parties with 3 Rivers catalogs. 3 Rivers would get plenty of "new" exposure and the kids could get some awesome prizes. As we were speaking on this dpoole called and had the same idea.


----------



## Necedah (Jul 26, 2011)

How about giving each shooter an award like a sticker that says "I shoot like an Indian" or some other catchy phrase.
Maybe the first 50 shooters or anyone that hits a "special" target could get something that is uniquely TRAD...... an arrow, an arrowhead, etc.

Dave


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 26, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Speaking with John (Ta-ton-ka) tonight he suggested we might approach 3 Rivers with possibly buying (wholesale) some kids bows and maybe even getting a freebie or two. We could then supply interested parties with 3 Rivers catalogs. 3 Rivers would get plenty of "new" exposure and the kids could get some awesome prizes. As we were speaking on this dpoole called and had the same idea.



This site offers some inexpensive items as well. We bought arrowheads once for a friend so his grandkids could find them

http://www.black-bear-haversack.com/index.php/cPath/101?osCsid=1e6d34515ab52790e7def044b1a83bc3


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> I feel bad for offering up suggestions because I didn't voluteer but I did stand back and listen to the adults that watched the kids shooting. Many were discussing traditional archery and were saying "I have always wanted to try that". Just made me think what it would  like if there were a way to get some quality bows in the hands of adults at a mainstream event like this. I know it might be overwhelming to handle adults and kids? Maybe at least put some written info in the hands of the adults that have that look in there eye.
> Sorry I could not volunteer. I won't miss out helping next year. It was nice to meet some of you guys.



Along these lines, information on the state's traditional archery clubs as well as any upcoming events sanctioned and/or sponsored by the TBG could have been made available to the folks that happened by our booth. For example, the TBG banquet is coming up on Saturday. The NGTA monthly shoot is on 8/7. The South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills club shoots on 8/27. Guess if we'd have had fliers made and put out at the booth, all of these events could have been properly advertised and interested parties could have made plans to attend or at least would have known to ask specific questions regarding these activities. We'll do better in the future.

The great news coming out of the blast effort is that we got some new helpers out there and that's a good thing. For many years, the outreach efforts of TBG have been handled largely by the elected and appointed officers. It was sure good to see more rank and file members actively supporting this outreach effort! I know because this was my first event to help with and I had a lot of fun with it. I'll do better in the future, too. I promise...


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 26, 2011)

Gene, we did have flyers for the banquet and Jeff was bringing some other printed materials, I brought some stand-ups to put a copy of each beside the loose stacks. At one time on Friday they were on the table, not sure what happened after that.....

But Gene is totally correct: we'll do better in the future


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2011)

bownarrow said:


> Gene, we did have flyers for the banquet and Jeff was bringing some other printed materials, I brought some stand-ups to put a copy of each beside the loose stacks. At one time on Friday they were on the table, not sure what happened after that.....
> 
> But Gene is totally correct: we'll do better in the future



Sorry, I missed 'em.

The thing is, you go to school your "first" time. I realize this wasn't the first time for everyone, but it was certainly mine...


----------



## Al33 (Jul 26, 2011)

bownarrow said:


> all the mentioned points are very worthwhile and I think it would be helpful to have them in written form at the business meeting for review and comments



Joel, I have added all if not most of the suggestions to my original post so if you or anyone else wants to copy and paste to make a copy of the list for this Saturday it will minimize the effort.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 26, 2011)

As a SPECTATER, let me say that you folks did a great job at the blast this past weekend.  I didn't join the TBG again untill Saturday when I saw how good you folks were working together making it fun for all of the kids and parents.  Well done!  But what I did see that needed a little more attention was someone has to be at the front desk all of the time to answer questions and help with signing folks up at the Raffle and the Freebies.  OK, OK, I'll volonteer and help next year.  And someone has to be incharge of safety on the firing line.  We don't want to get a volonteer or a kid hurt.  I have assisted DNR with several Kids Archery Events around the western part of Georgia and safety has to be paramont.  I'm really looking forward to next time.  You guy's are the greatest friends a guy could have


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 26, 2011)

I still have an account at Kustom King and there a lot easier to deal with than another mail order company I have ever dealt with. 
I`d be happy to reconect with them and see what they can do. My sugestion would be to buy standard bow and arrow sets and just give 2-3 away at each event. I try to give 1 bow away at each thing I go too but there are so many other deserving kids.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 27, 2011)

I think we also need to have Martin make us a slide show of pictures from some of our 3Dshoots and some pics with critters in it. This will give the parents something to watch while the lil ones are shooting and also show that we do hunt with our equipment and how fun and effective it is, had alot of people say "you actually hunt with that?"


----------



## dutchman (Jul 27, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> I think we also need to have Martin make us a slide show of pictures from some of our 3Dshoots and some pics with critters in it. This will give the parents something to watch while the lil ones are shooting and also show that we do hunt with our equipment and how fun and effective it is, had alot of people say "you actually hunt with that?"



George had that going on this time. On the laptop.


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 27, 2011)

Al this was a great idea to go ahead and plan while it's fresh on everyones mind. As several folks have said, many parents wanted to know where they could get archery equipment for their kids. I know Jeff Hampton was busy much of Sunday afternoon going thru the "3Rivers Catalog " with several parents. I'm sure if we contacted 3rivers, they would give us one of their banners, catalogs to hand out, and more than likely donate some equipment. 
Ken


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 27, 2011)

I have contacted 3 rivers , but John was not in, and I left a short message , and my contact number. I think if we could get them to donate a couple youth bow sets for us to give away, and maybe some t-shirts that we could add TBG logos to as well as the three rivers , and we display a 3 rivers banner. What do ya'll think. This could very well be as beneficial to them as having their own booth set up, with very little cost to them.
Ken


----------



## TGUN (Jul 27, 2011)

If you guys could hold off for a while on the bow supply issue, I feel that I can cover that. I have a dealer account in the works with 3 rivers, have a discount program with Rhino bows and a dealer set up with a few others. I was planning on a booth next year for bows, flashlights and a few other items anyway. Give me a chance and I am sure that I can come up with a plan  to give a bow a day away, plus give the profits from the kids bows I sell back to TBG. I have been working for the last 6 months on structuring and starting an outdoor sporting goods business. I will have it fully operational by January or February. The company's mission is to address the large number of Men (and woman) who say "I used to hunt and fish with my dad/granddad when I was a kid" These guys and gals who have great memories are not doing the same with their kids and we are losing a generation. Our company will have a non-profit organization that will fund outdoor family functions (through churches mostly) that will get the "used to" parents and their kids re-exposed to, and hopefully back into, outdoor sports.   

Anyway, not trying to self promote, just wanted to have a shot to keep it all in the family and make sure TBG has the best benefit from the endeavor.

Bill


----------



## Al33 (Jul 27, 2011)

choctawlb said:


> I have contacted 3 rivers , but John was not in, and I left a short message , and my contact number. I think if we could get them to donate a couple youth bow sets for us to give away, and maybe some t-shirts that we could add TBG logos to as well as the three rivers , and we display a 3 rivers banner. What do ya'll think. This could very well be as beneficial to them as having their own booth set up, with very little cost to them.
> Ken


I can see a potential problem of overdoing it with a 3 Rivers banner located at a free booth space for a non-profit organization. Wouldn't want to make any promises to a dealer we may not be able to honor. Catalogs are one thing, but a banner might be too much.



TGUN said:


> If you guys could hold off for a while on the bow supply issue, I feel that I can cover that. I have a dealer account in the works with 3 rivers, have a discount program with Rhino bows and a dealer set up with a few others. I was planning on a booth next year for bows, flashlights and a few other items anyway. Give me a chance and I am sure that I can come up with a plan  to give a bow a day away, plus give the profits from the kids bows I sell back to TBG. I have been working for the last 6 months on structuring and starting an outdoor sporting goods business. I will have it fully operational by January or February. The company's mission is to address the large number of Men (and woman) who say "I used to hunt and fish with my dad/granddad when I was a kid" These guys and gals who have great memories are not doing the same with their kids and we are losing a generation. Our company will have a non-profit organization that will fund outdoor family functions (through churches mostly) that will get the "used to" parents and their kids re-exposed to, and hopefully back into, outdoor sports.
> 
> Anyway, not trying to self promote, just wanted to have a shot to keep it all in the family and make sure TBG has the best benefit from the endeavor.
> 
> Bill



Wishing you the best Bill with this endeavor. I love the little Rhino bows and they would be something special to have for the kids to get a chance on winning.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 27, 2011)

choctawlb said:


> I have contacted 3 rivers , but John was not in, and I left a short message , and my contact number. I think if we could get them to donate a couple youth bow sets for us to give away, and maybe some t-shirts that we could add TBG logos to as well as the three rivers , and we display a 3 rivers banner. What do ya'll think. This could very well be as beneficial to them as having their own booth set up, with very little cost to them.
> Ken



When John gets in touch with you, please provide him a link to Tomi's pictures, and after you explain him our weekend, maybe 3R will kick in a gift certificate or such for our banquet this Saturday. I almost hit them up last weekend in Clarkescville, but I had nothing to show.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 27, 2011)

Al33 said:


> I can see a potential problem of overdoing it with a 3 Rivers banner located at a free booth space for a non-profit organization. Wouldn't want to make any promises to a dealer we may not be able to honor. Catalogs are one thing, but a banner might be too much.



I agree Al. IMO, we are not selling anything. We are sharing
what we love to do, and hopefully passing some of it on.
We are also providing, and sharing information.

A supply of catalogs, and business cards will be alot of support.
That is what I was missing on Saturday. Information
to give folks when they ask, where can I get this young man/lady a set up? 
The 3R catalog helped on Sunday,
and Kustom King and Black Widow 
would of been handy also. All three have good youth bows, at good prices. 
If Bill is up and running with good program
bows, and suppllies, and set ups next year, another great
resource.

Alot of good ideas in this thread. My word of caution,
(as most have come to expect from me ), is to not get 
so many things in the que, that have to get done. 
Focus on the main goal of this operation, 
which is to provide a safe place, and targets, and equipment, for young folks to shoot a bow. 
Also, making the area as user friendly, (for us) as possible.
i.e. I see things like the floor mats as a must. All else is fluff.
Each new task will add more for someone to do next year,
and in my experience, it is easy to get overloaded and
lose sight of the main objective.

As Gene stated, we can use alot more printed/ resource material next year. 
I printed, and handed out a sliver of paper with the path to find this section of the  world, 
(forum@gon.com), to more than a few folks. 

T-shirts for everyone will be expensive for the club, and
fall on someone to design and order the minimum, get the right sizes,
laundry them, (no one likes to wear a new shirt), and make
sure they make it to the show on time.
My 2 cents: But a shirt or two at the shoots next year, 
take care of them and wear them at the blast.

Along the lines of trying to have a place for bigger kids,
and maybe adults to shoot; I ask you to imagine just
exactly how busy we were with only 12 years and under,
last Saturday from about 11am till 4:30 or so. 
Business was rocking and booming. 

We did good last weekend, real good. It would have been
very easy to completely "whiff" with this opportunity,
but because of alot of folks coming thru, and knowing 
what to do, it was a sure enough "Shining Moment" for
doing things the fun way, and for the Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia.
Ain't it great? 

And Nolan Hubbard, was really good help this weekend, and did 
a wonderful job helping the younger
folks pick out a bow, and learn to shoot an arrow.
Good job Nolan!


----------



## Melvin Edwards (Jul 27, 2011)

I've got a full color tri-fold brochure promoting TBG floating around somewhere.  I'll try to scare up a few samples to bring to the business meeting.  Maybe we need to print up enough so that we always have some at events like this, and for use when asking for raffle donations.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 27, 2011)

BOY ain't this GREAT!!! We are all on a page together promoting something we each love!!! Melvin, that's a good idea to locate the brochure.....would help. We each have ideas that will work toward OUR good!!!!
Glad you noted that Jeff, about Nolan's help, also want to add Chris Horsman's friend Matt helped Fri and Sat. and Dendy's daughter Bailey helped Fri and Sat. The Arteest's grandson Andrew helped out on Sun. So we were certainly BLESSED. I know I didn't actually stand at the shooting range and work it alot (you know I got elbowed aside a few times!!!) But I stayed busy the entire 3 days ya'll........
Gene, leave Purdy alone.....he thought T.J. was gonna take a knee in front of Chris then he didn't so........


----------



## dutchman (Jul 27, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> When John gets in touch with you, please provide him a link to Tomi's pictures, and after you explain him our weekend, maybe 3R will kick in a gift certificate or such for our banquet this Saturday. I almost hit them up last weekend in Clarkescville, but I had nothing to show.



You could have showed 'em Tomi herself with a pledge to have her make enough photos to overload her Photo Bucket

John and I discussed the possibility of having a frame built for our backstop pads. I know a fellow that runs a metals distribution warehouse who could help get the material for the frame for next to nothing, if not free. That would make setting up quicker and easier.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 27, 2011)

dutchman said:


> You could have showed 'em Tomi herself with a pledge to have her make enough photos to overload her Photo Bucket.



Time to upgrade the photobucket account. 

Besides, there seems to be some kind of un-easiness between Tomi, and the 
principal person at 3R. Something having to with, I believe,   late evening
Karaoke in some far away place in Tn. Way over my head.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 27, 2011)

2 more ideas



Have a wall or display for pictures of the people working. Maybe 1 or 2 of their favorites trad photos. You know the kind like Jake Allen's "campfire" and it would have been great if Chase had brought his deer. it would have gotten alot of attention letting it be known it was a traditional kill.

Also it would be nice to have a sign in book to see how many kids/ages that participated.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 27, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> 2 more ideas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think a board with photos of critters we have harvested is a great idea, will show people what kind of success we have with trad gear.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 27, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Time to upgrade the photobucket account.
> 
> Besides, there seems to be some kind of un-easiness between Tomi, and the
> principal person at 3R. Something having to with, I believe,   late evening
> Karaoke in some far away place in Tn. Way over my head.



 nawwww no un-easiness on MY part anyway.....what happens in Nashville...stays in Nashville!!! that's all I got to say bout that!


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 27, 2011)

good ideas Martin


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 28, 2011)

I will send John a link to the photo's, not mention a banner, but only possibility of a couple youth bow sets to give away, maybe a couple gift certificates, and a supply of business cards and catalogs. Do I have any feedback?
Ken


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 28, 2011)

Folks this is a great thread , with some major brainstorming going on.  Al thank you for starting it, and thanks to everyone that has taken time to contribute. It is great being part of this group of folks, I feel blessed everyday to be a member .
Ken


----------



## Al33 (Jul 28, 2011)

choctawlb said:


> I will send John a link to the photo's, not mention a banner, but only possibility of a couple youth bow sets to give away, maybe a couple gift certificates, and a supply of business cards and catalogs. Do I have any feedback?
> Ken



Perhaps we should wait until after the TBG business meeting and let the membership and officers make the calls with their motions and votes. Once approved I think contacting 3 Rivers as well as other trad archery suppliers will be a good thing. Matter of fact I think it best if we represent more than one supplier because if we have catalogs from others as well we certainly will not look like we are patronizing one supplier. JMO


----------



## grayseal (Jul 28, 2011)

There is merit to what Jake Allen said, however I feel that if we need to look at the vest issue, which someone had suggested. My company or any sports company can get orange hunting vest in all sizes. That way when the working people for the day come they can just open the storage container, pickup a vest. The TBG logo can be screened on the back, like the t-shirts. If ya'll like I can chase down cost, screen printing and so forth. I know it will be a lot less than getting t-shirts and will look as well.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2011)

Like Al suggested, if we have ideas, info, costs etc and have them ready at the business meeting on Sat. we will certainly have some great discussions!!!! more exciting than most business meetings can be!!!!!
Hope we bring things written down, just incase our secretary can't write that fast!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Like Al suggested, if we have ideas, info, costs etc and have them ready at the business meeting on Sat. we will certainly have some great discussions!!!! more exciting than most business meetings can be!!!!!
> Hope we bring things written down, just incase our secretary _*can't write that fast*_!!!!


  laptop, use a laptop!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> laptop, use a laptop!



don't know if Mr Kitchens owns one of them new fangled thingys!!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 28, 2011)

One more thing you noticed w the kids, they had Rufus hats and facepaint. Someone could make up some type of sticker to put on their shirt that says something to the likes of "I shot a bow" or something of that nature.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2011)

Necedah said:


> How about giving each shooter an award like a sticker that says "I shoot like an Indian" or some other catchy phrase.
> Maybe the first 50 shooters or anyone that hits a "special" target could get something that is uniquely TRAD...... an arrow, an arrowhead, etc.
> 
> Dave





buckbacks said:


> One more thing you noticed w the kids, they had Rufus hats and facepaint. Someone could make up some type of sticker to put on their shirt that says something to the likes of "I shot a bow" or something of that nature.



See Dave's post copied above for your convenience...


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 28, 2011)

dutchman said:


> See Dave's post copied above for your convenience...



You calling me a liar?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> You calling me a liar?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2011)

When I donate blood, I get a sticker that says I donated!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 28, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> One more thing you noticed w the kids, they had Rufus hats and facepaint. Someone could make up some type of sticker to put on their shirt that says something to the likes of "I shot a bow" or something of that nature.



To both, Dave and Martin, I think this is a great idea. 
I can print off several hundred 1 1/2" round stickers, on Avery label stock, for less than 20 bucks.
I likes it;
TBG, 
_shootin' 
Indian Style_


----------



## Al33 (Jan 15, 2012)

Shameless bump.

Never too early to start getting things in order for this event. Some of the great ideas will require getting started on them real soon.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bumping this up one more time. The Blast is a about a month away.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 16, 2012)

yep, it's getting about that time.....since it's location has changed to Gwinnett, I honestly have no idea what the plans are at this point. There has been conversation on having a table set up at least, just no room for shooting and targets. But we did want to try to have a presence at least, pictures/videos, maybe give away a few little things etc or have them available on the table. It does happen on Aug 3-4-5 next month, and that turns out to be the last shoot of the season for NGTA in Gainesville. Our set-up is always Sat with the shoot on Sun. I could help set up a table on Friday and work it some, and I could some Sat afternoon for a while. But I want to help with set-up and can't be there at all on Sun due to the shoot. Even if we just had it for 2 days, would be a presence. Anyone out there with more thoughts and ideas.....JUMP IN!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tomi, has it been confirmed we will not have a shooting exhibit? First I have heard anything about that. Maybe I missed a communique somewhere.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 17, 2012)

Far as I understood we won't. There's not room nor a safe area (like we had last yr) is what was indicated to me. I am not sure if anything has progressed since this was said. Jeff may know more on this now. 
I am willing to help set a table with info, so we maintain a presence anyway.  but not by myself.......


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 17, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> I am willing to help set a table with info, so we maintain a presence anyway.  but not by myself.......



but your much prettier than Al ...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 17, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> but your much prettier than Al ...



I LOVE YOU ANDY!!!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 17, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> but your much prettier than Al ...



From which side?


 love you Tomi


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 17, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> From which side?
> 
> 
> love you Tomi




either side I believe John!!!!!!!!

Love you toooooo!!!!!


----------

